

5 reasons someone making $75,000 would live paycheck to paycheck - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2015/04/22/5-reasons-someone-making-75000-would-live-paycheck-to-paycheck/

======
jklein11
The title says "someone" but the article is talking about families that make
$75,000. There is a big difference between a 23-25 year old making $75k and 2
30-35 year olds making 75k combined.

